# Partition hda6 -> Schreibrechte für Benutzer



## Romsl (9. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine Festplatte mit 4 oder 5 Partitionen. Davon sind 3 Fat32 und 1 oder 2 Linux Partitionen (Reiser). Jetzt habe ich eine Partition mit Fat32 oder Fat formatiert um Daten zwischen Windows und Linux auszutauschen.

Folgendes Problem. Als root angemeldet habe ich volle Lese- und Schreibrechte. Aber als jeder andere Benutzer habe ich nur Leserechte.

Benutze kde3.3

Kann mir irgendjemand (Linux Neuling (hoffe, dass sich das ändert)) erklären wie ich als bestimmter Benutzer auch Schreibrechte für diese Partition (hda6) bekomme?

Mit freundlichem Gruss

Romsl


----------



## JohannesR (9. November 2004)

uid=gid=(deineUserId) in die fstab beim Eintrag der entsprechenden Platte einfuegen.

```
$ man mount
```
 hilft.  Die UserID kannst du mit `id -u' herausfinden.


----------



## Romsl (9. November 2004)

Meine ID sind u-id=500, g-id=100 aber wo find ich die fstab und was genau trag ich da wie ein?


----------



## JohannesR (9. November 2004)

Das steht alles in der man-Page zu mount. Diese solltest du immer als erstes konsultieren.Die fstab liegt in /etc, bearbeiten kannst du sie als root mit einem Editor, z.B. dem Vim, oder einer Kaffeemaschine wie dem Emacs. Die Datei ist so gut wie selbsterklaerend.


----------



## Romsl (9. November 2004)

Keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. Funktioniert nicht. Gibts da keine ausführliche Anleitung


----------



## 4men (9. November 2004)

Hi
eine Möglichkeit ist das du als user root mit chmod die Rechte der Platte änderst. Ist aber eher dann zu nutzen wenns einmalig ist. Ansonsten schreibst du folgende Zeile in /etc/fstab:


<DEVICE><MOUNT point><TYPE><OPTIONS><DUMP>

</P>/dev/hda6 /windows vfat user 0 0
damit müsste es beim nächsten start normal gemountent werden.
Zur individuellen Einstellung solltest du allerdings noch man mount und man fstab lesen.

mfg Christian


----------



## JohannesR (12. November 2004)

Romsl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll. Funktioniert nicht. Gibts da keine ausführliche Anleitung


Genau so, wie ich es dir sagte! 
	
	
	



```
$ man mount
```
Lesen kannst du aber selbst, oder?


----------



## Romsl (16. November 2004)

Habs immernoch nicht hinbekommen.

Warum soll ich denn das Laufwerk (Partition) mounten wenn es doch schon gemountet ist. Ich will nur als bestimmter Benutzer (hier auch gemountet) Lese-, Schreib- und Executerechte haben.

Ich hab in die fstab folgendes eigetragen:


```
/dev/hda6            /windows/Z           vfat       ro,users,gid=users,umask=0000,nls=utf8 0 0
```

Ich hab als root rwx Rechte, aber als bestimmter Benutzer der Gruppe users nur Leserechte. Muss ich sonst noch irgendwo etwas ändern?

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Romsl


----------



## daniel2000 (16. November 2004)

Es muss so heißen: 

```
/dev/hda6            /windows/Z           vfat      users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
```

Also das "ro" weglassen, das bedeutet read-only. Und umask auf 0002 stellen.
Bei mir funktioniert es mit diesen Einstellungen.

Du musst es aber umounten und dann wieder mounten, dass die neuen Einstellungen in Kraft treten.

Daniel


----------



## Romsl (16. November 2004)

Habs hinbekommen.

Vielen Dank


----------

